# Detroit Can't Afford to Bury its Dead



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This news is actually very sad.

http://money.cnn.com/2009/10/01/news/economy/_morgue/index.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw this - so sad for the families.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

eventually they will have to do something...Don't know why the city just wont cremate them...what do they do with the homeless when they die?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i think creep hit the nail on the head


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Big Brother's Sanitary Code says you just can't dig a deep hole & put Grandma in a pine box & bury her. Nor can you burn her in your own homemade pyre. 
Soylent Green, perhaps?
Or have a Get Out of Morgue Free card??


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

What happens next year when the death toll rises again?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Barbecue.


----------

